# TTG Simple Viewer & Firefox 3



## bendts (Jan 6, 2009)

Not sure what is up - When i set up the page in LR2 using Simple Viewer 1.8.5, it works fine when i preview it in Firefox.

But when i export it and upload (ftp) to my web server, it will not work in Firefox.  It does work in Safari.

All that shows up is the dark grey background and the "image loading Bar".  That's it.  Have tried from home as well as other locations and from various computers.

I use Bluehost, is there something i may need to activate?

Any help would be great.  Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi bendts, welcome to the forum!

Is that any chance of a link?  That should help the web guys figure out what's going wrong.


----------



## bendts (Jan 6, 2009)

*Oh Yeah*

That may help:

http://www.bendtphoto.com

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm no web guy, but my best guess... your link shows http://www.bendtphoto.com/Web Galleries/fashion/index.html with a space between Web and Galleries.  Browsers don't usually like spaces.


----------



## bendts (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks i'll look at that.


----------



## bendts (Jan 6, 2009)

Nope.

Now something else is wonky.  Hmmm.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 6, 2009)

Spaces in 
web buttons/fashionroll.jpg and 
web_buttons/people main.jpg

too, which explains the weirdness on the first page.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 6, 2009)

Well if it makes you feel any better, a quick google has brought a few more simpleviewer/firefox problems to light, so it's probably not you!


----------



## bendts (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks - i'll re-do those.


----------



## bendts (Jan 6, 2009)

Well got the roll-overs fixed, but still no pages in Firefox.  Crap.

I'll do the google.

thanks


----------



## bendts (Jan 7, 2009)

Fixed it - it was the .htaccess file on the sever.  Had to set the RewriteEngine to "OFF".

What this does is allow or disallow Hot Linking of photos & files.

this link explains the .htaccess files:
http://www.javascriptkit.com/howto/htaccess1'.shtml


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 7, 2009)

What's the new address?


----------



## bendts (Jan 7, 2009)

same - www.bendtphoto.com


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah, I see you've got it fixed. Good, good.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice job, well done!


----------



## bendts (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks - Still have some small changes, but at least its up.

Thanks for your help.


----------

